
Ask HN: Best way to save page for offline reading? - tablock
What&#x27;s the best way to save a website page for offline reading and archiving purposes so it can be used several years later? I don&#x27;t want to rely on a service such as Pocket. A consideration is that sometimes the layout of the page is important so print preview and saving as a pdf is not always optimal.
======
rahiel
The "Mozilla Archive Format" Firefox add-on [1] can save pages to a single
compressed MAFF file, or a MHTML file. Chrome has built-in support to save
pages in MHTML format, but you have to enable it [2]. You can then view the
archives later in the browser.

[1]: [https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/mozilla-archive-
for...](https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/mozilla-archive-format)

[2]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MHTML#Google_Chrome](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MHTML#Google_Chrome)

~~~
rubberstamp
I didn't know it could be enabled in chrome. Tried enabling it in vivaldi(as
its chromium based) but now it crashes on launch.

I also use "too many tabs" add on so that the page content can be read later
once added to too many tabs. To save page content I use different archive
formats available upon installing "Mozilla Archive Format" Firefox add-on

------
newdaynewuser
Send to Kindle plugin works great for me. I usually wait till bedtime, then
read most articles that I had sent to Kindle during day. If anything is
interesting enough, I will save the article otherwise I just delete it.

------
uglysexy
Depends on what content the page has and how the layout is in HTML. I have 3
ways of saving: 1\. as a web page - HTML only 2\. as a complete web page -
HTML and assets (images, etc) 3\. a copy & paste into Word or a memo program

 __a lot of web pages nowadays, especially in blogs have so much crap like
tracking links and advertising. When I save via #1 or 2, I first go into
Firebug and delete DOM elements that clutter up the saved HTML.

If I copy & paste into Word, it copies the markup info like hyperlinks. If I
don't want this, I first copy into Notepad, then into Word, to get rid of
this.

------
achompas
Pinboard (pinboard.in) provides this as a premium add-on to your account. It
costs $25/year, and you can access your archived links at any time:

[https://pinboard.in/faq/#download_archived](https://pinboard.in/faq/#download_archived)

------
_RPM
Right click and press save as. Webpage (complete) will download all resources
locally.

------
msh
wget with the mirror option, if saving the original markup is a priority.

------
adityar
I use send to kindle

